# Case modding tools



## Hawaiian Boy (Oct 1, 2004)

I have a bit of extra dough to buy some case modding tools (to make a blowhole, and possibly a window).

I'm looking at this which I saw something similar at my local Sears store today.

I have about $60 cash, and if the above can't cut my case, what will?


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

O.K. 
First of that should be more than adequite to cut a case (I use a humangous hole saw though you need a really big drill and someone to help you hold it while it bucks) that would cut the hole but the cut won't be to pretty (It is no problem if you won't see it but a hole saw makes a really nice cut. You could file the hole to make it nice but that will take time if you have the patience then go for it but if not a hole saw will work if you can get a hold of one.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Another case modding tool that is undespensible is servo tape. (a double sided tape about 1/16 inch thick foam tape) If you need to mount a fan then this stuff works if you don't want to use screws. It is stronger than regular tape, it likes heat, and it is foam so it keeps your case quieter. You can get some at a local remote control hobby store and they come in allot of widths.


----------

